# And the winner is.......



## BretE

The JH Outlaw 185......couldn't stop myself....



















Having the toys put on now. Pick it up next week. Thanks Bob, it was a pleasure.....


----------



## snapperlicious

Didn't agree with the wife huh? Nice boat!


----------



## DCAVA

Tight sled there!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Team Burns

Congrats!!


----------



## tspitzer

congrats a new boat is FUN.


----------



## SeaY'all

I love that new boat smell


----------



## BretE

snapperlicious said:


> Didn't agree with the wife huh? Nice boat!


Lol.....I can be persuasive....especially when I'm buying!......

Thanks guys......


----------



## PHINS

Congratulations. It is a sweet ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff.w

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Nice!!! Congratulations

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross

nicely done


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice! Time to burn some waders! Haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## TXXpress

Congratulations on the successful negotiation with the better half. LOL Now, go out and have a great time with the Mrs. on your new boat.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Nice ride bro!


----------



## whalerguy28

Good looking boat, enjoy bud.


----------



## Court

Ya'll are really going to enjoy it-Very nice-Can't believe they had one in stock-Congratulations.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Awesome!


----------



## BretE

Thanks guys.....had to hit the marina for a burger. Boat buyin wore me out. I think it's nap time.....


----------



## Poon Chaser

Fishing tomorrow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcclure9

Brete said:


> Thanks guys.....had to hit the marina for a burger. Boat buyin wore me out. I think it's nap time.....


I just woke up from one


----------



## BretE

**** chaser said:


> Fishing tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I wish....back to work tomorrow and reality....


----------



## BretE

mmcclure9 said:


> I just woke up from one


What, you didn't get enough sleep at work today?.....:dance:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Sweet looking like ride! Tight lines and congratulations!


----------



## Shady Walls

Nice boat!


----------



## Justin_Time

Please share numbers after you run her. Awesome boat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trim-Happy

Congrats. Now after you get it slim it up good!!


----------



## SSST

Congrats, should work great for you!


----------



## 9121SS

Congrats Bret. Glad she let you get the one you wanted. LOL! Nice ride! What's pushing it?


----------



## BretE

Justin_Time said:


> Please share numbers after you run her. Awesome boat!
> 
> Will do, I'm curious myself......thanks!.....


----------



## BretE

9121SS said:


> Congrats Bret. Glad she let you get the one you wanted. LOL! Nice ride!


Lol.....thanks. I really don't think she wanted to put up with me pouting for the next few months....


----------



## mmcclure9

Brete said:


> What, you didn't get enough sleep at work today?.....:dance:


I'm not an operator anymore. Plus I had that meeting remember


----------



## BretE

mmcclure9 said:


> I'm not an operator anymore. Plus I had that meeting remember


I hear ya.....don't be hatin on operators.....May 16th, be ready for a clinic....:smile:


----------



## KASH

Nice, what's not to like about a boat with plenty of walking space.


----------



## Captain Dave

knew that decision before you.. your predictable when you put on your boogie shoes !

KC


----------



## BretE

Captain Dave said:


> knew that decision before you.. your predictable when you put on your boogie shoes !
> 
> KC


Lol.....it was pretty much a done deal. She did manage to hold me off at the boat show.....persistence prevails though......


----------



## txteltech

Congrats on a great boat brete I had a feeling u would go with the jh outlaw!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice boat, Nice wife and Nice $ Account to make it all happen. You earned it !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I see your bride is as proud as the new ride as you are. My wife still thinks our boat is "her boat". LOL


----------



## BretE

txteltech said:


> Congrats on a great boat brete I had a feeling u would go with the jh outlaw!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I've heard so many good things about Sport Marine I felt really comfortable with the decision. I told my wife this is our last boat. I'm pretty sure she didn't buy it but it sounded good at the time.....


----------



## BretE

Captain Dave said:


> Nice boat, Nice wife and Nice $ Account to make it all happen. You earned it !


Thanks Capt......I appreciate that....:cheers:

Luckily I'm behind the windshield or the "Rob Ryan" comments would be flooding in.....


----------



## rattler

Congrats on a fine sled. 

>E


----------



## das7777

Congrats!


----------



## BretE

Thanks guys....


----------



## daryl1979

Nice boat bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvatrout

Sweet boat! Congrats!


----------



## BretE

Thanks again guys....hopefully I'll have it in the water next week. Looking forward to letting y'all know just what this boat will do. Randall Groves and I plan to give it a good workout.....


----------



## Winters97gt

Hard to tell, but is this the boat from the Houston boat show that Bob was offering at a discounted price since then? 

I'm leaning towards this boat so I'm very interested in your performance numbers!


----------



## BretE

Winters97gt said:


> Hard to tell, but is this the boat from the Houston boat show that Bob was offering at a discounted price since then?
> 
> I'm leaning towards this boat so I'm very interested in your performance numbers!


Yep, same boat...


----------



## royboy42

I like that one, sharp looking boat. I'm gonna be looking for a new boat in a few months as well. Congrats!


----------



## Aggie87

Brete said:


> Thanks again guys....hopefully I'll have it in the water next week. Looking forward to letting y'all know just what this boat will do. Randall Groves and I plan to give it a good workout.....


should fill up the ice chest with some fish then also..hes one heck of a fisherman/guide


----------



## flat185

Congrats now it's time to rig her and break her in with some fish I'm the box


----------



## shoalnuff

Sweet Ride!


----------



## WillieT

Congrats on your new boat. Hope you catch many fish out of it.


----------



## BretE

Thank y'all very much...


----------



## SeaY'all

Congrats on the new ride Brete! I cant wait to see it all rigged out and ready to go


----------



## Haute Pursuit

How big is the croaker well in that bad boy??? h:


----------



## 9121SS

It would drive me crazy to wait a week for it.
Next week it's going to rain with 40 mph winds
And sub zero temps! 






That would be my luck!


----------



## Reynolds4

Dang Brete...I'm just now seeing this but a big congrats on the new sled! I had a feeling you'd be in that boat as well. Those boys a Sport Marine make it to easy.

I can relate with you on the wife not wanting to listen to you pout! 

Sweet!


----------



## BretE

Reynolds4 said:


> Dang Brete...I'm just now seeing this but a big congrats on the new sled! I had a feeling you'd be in that boat as well. Those boys a Sport Marine make it to easy.
> 
> I can relate with you on the wife not wanting to listen to you pout!
> 
> Sweet!


Thanks a lot!!!!

Blake, that live well will have croaker in it at some point. Momma likes to bait fish so Momma gets to bait fish!!! I biotch and moan but what you gonna do?.....lol

9121.....I'm back workin a bunch so it takes the sting out some. It's gonna be week after next before I can even get back up there....I'll survive......I think.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Brete said:


> Thanks a lot!!!!
> 
> Blake, that live well will have croaker in it at some point. Momma likes to bait fish so Momma gets to bait fish!!! I biotch and moan but what you gonna do?.....lol
> 
> 9121.....I'm back workin a bunch so it takes the sting out some. It's gonna be week after next before I can even get back up there....I'll survive......I think.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck, I'm with momma! LOL


----------



## colbyntx

Congrats man!!!


----------



## BretE

colbyntx said:


> Congrats man!!!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pat Harkins

snapperlicious said:


> Didn't agree with the wife huh? Nice boat!


Attaboy...much better choice than the GC. The wife unit will get over it.


----------



## Pat Harkins

Pat Harkins said:


> Attaboy...much better choice than the GC. The wife unit will get over it.


Peer pressure. You can keep your man card:brew:


----------



## [email protected]

That hull is sweet and is a great new design that they made themselves. Congrats on the new boat. You won't have any trouble running skinny now. JH makes a great boat and hull is a great one.


----------



## Melon

Nice sled Brete. Congrats.


----------



## BretE

[email protected] said:


> That hull is sweet and is a great new design that they made themselves. Congrats on the new boat. You won't have any trouble running skinny now. JH makes a great boat and hull is a great one.


Just an FYI, they were very complimentary of your boats too....a Stingray is still my top choice but I knew better than to even go there with Momma....

Thanks guys.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsndots

Congrats Brete and welcome to the JH family...Be sure to post up plenty of pics!!


----------



## BretE

Thanks, will do. Due to my work schedule and their schedule it'll be week after next before I can pick it up....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time

Brete said:


> Thanks, will do. Due to my work schedule and their schedule it'll be week after next before I can pick it up....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just let me know if you need me to pick her up and break her in.  All kidding aside, I'm really interested to see how this hull performs. I'm currently running a 14.5 Shoalwater and want something a little bigger and faster but don't want to give up shallow water performance or ride quality. Believe it or not, the little Shoalwater rides pretty good compared to a traditional flat bottom. Someone will argue with me but I think my boat takes a small chop better than some of the 22+' Texas built flats boats out there. If the 18 Outlaw will run as skinny as the cats out there of similar size, take a small chop and touch 50 with a 150hp motor, I'm sold. I'm thinking a 150pro XS with a fairly basic setup would be a perfect, compact fishing machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

Justin_Time said:


> Just let me know if you need me to pick her up and break her in.  All kidding aside, I'm really interested to see how this hull performs. I'm currently running a 14.5 Shoalwater and want something a little bigger and faster but don't want to give up shallow water performance or ride quality. Believe it or not, the little Shoalwater rides pretty good compared to a traditional flat bottom. Someone will argue with me but I think my boat takes a small chop better than some of the 22+' Texas built flats boats out there. If the 18 Outlaw will run as skinny as the cats out there of similar size, take a small chop and touch 50 with a 150hp motor, I'm sold. I'm thinking a 150pro XS with a fairly basic setup would be a perfect, compact fishing machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let you know what it'll do not long after i pick it up. I have a trip with Randall on the 16th and I'm planning on taking my boat. If we can get together before, we're gonna make a run in it. He says he can scare me....lol...I have now doubt it's gonna run skinny. Probably more than I need. Kinda like 4 wheel drive. Just get me in deeper trouble.....


----------



## [email protected]

Justin_Time said:


> Just let me know if you need me to pick her up and break her in.  All kidding aside, I'm really interested to see how this hull performs. I'm currently running a 14.5 Shoalwater and want something a little bigger and faster but don't want to give up shallow water performance or ride quality. Believe it or not, the little Shoalwater rides pretty good compared to a traditional flat bottom. Someone will argue with me but I think my boat takes a small chop better than some of the 22+' Texas built flats boats out there. If the 18 Outlaw will run as skinny as the cats out there of similar size, take a small chop and touch 50 with a 150hp motor, I'm sold. *I'm thinking a 150pro XS with a fairly basic setup would be a perfect, compact fishing machine. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you'll be over 50 mph with a 150 pro xs. Heck my 23 foot Stingray ran 65 with a 175 pro xs. I know two way different hull designs but 165 hp at the prop would push an 18 foot brick over 50 mph lol. Regardless of top speed that boat will rocket out of the hole with a 150 pro xs. You better tell people to hold on for dear life when jumping up in shallow water lol.


----------



## BretE

Well, I'm scaling back for retirement. That's one reason I got rid of my other boat and bought this boat. I'm not feeding a 200 hpdi anymore. I went with the 115 ETEC that was already on it. I'm sacrificing speed for my pocketbook. I'm not gonna be in that big a rush.......

Btw.....there was some question whether you could even put a 150 on it. I think they decided you could but it was originally rated for 130 if I remember correctly.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Congrats on a fine sled, amigo!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE

osoobsessed said:


> Congrats on a fine sled, amigo!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Thanks Marcus, I appreciate it......


----------



## bowmansdad

Great looking ride, Brete! I know you will enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## BretE

bowmansdad said:


> Great looking ride, Brete! I know you will enjoy the heck out of it.


Thank you!


----------



## Pat Harkins

bowmansdad said:


> Great looking ride, Brete! I know you will enjoy the heck out of it.


Ditto. Congratulations!


----------



## BretE

Pat Harkins said:


> Ditto. Congratulations!


Thanks........tomorrow's the big day. Finally pickin it up......


----------



## bboswell

I look forward to more pics and some real numbers! Looking sweet so far!


----------



## EndTuition

Dang, just saw this thread. NICE SLED !

Pick me up on the end of the pier when you go by.

And how the heii did you get a date with Randal, the man is booked every day till late August !


----------



## Poon Chaser

Should be a great evening to break it in. AWESOME!!!


----------



## PHINS

Have fun today. I've been in my buddy's 185x a couple of times now. It is an awesome boat. You can pretty much run anywhere there isn't something sticking out of the water. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcclure9

PHINS said:


> Have fun today. I've been in my buddy's 185x a couple of times now. It is an awesome boat. You can pretty much run anywhere there isn't something sticking out of the water. Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats all he needs. hes getting old and cant see stuff sticking out of the water. he will think he can run anywhere he wants


----------



## PHINS

mmcclure9 said:


> thats all he needs. hes getting old and cant see stuff sticking out of the water. he will think he can run anywhere he wants


Oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34

Remember YOU drive the Boat SHE catch the fish!!!!


----------



## BretE

mmcclure9 said:


> thats all he needs. hes getting old and cant see stuff sticking out of the water. he will think he can run anywhere he wants


Lol.....gotta love my "friends".....

Started a new thread P00n.....it was a quick run today. I can do better.....


----------



## BretE

EndTuition said:


> Dang, just saw this thread. NICE SLED !
> 
> Pick me up on the end of the pier when you go by.
> 
> And how the heii did you get a date with Randal, the man is booked every day till late August !


I had one trip already I bought at an auction last year. Pam finagled this one. I didn't ask.....


----------



## mmcclure9

Brete said:


> Lol.....gotta love my "friends".....
> 
> Started a new thread P00n.....it was a quick run today. I can do better.....


I got your back partner...


----------



## BretE

mmcclure9 said:


> I got your back partner...


I hear ya......backatcha.....


----------

